# Lacie DOES have pancreatitis :(



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I spoke with the vet today and asked her to do the Spec Cpl. test that Carol (Chardy) posted on my other thread. The Vet had the snap test from Idexx labs and sure enough she called me back immediately to tell me that she does indeed have pancreatitis and the numbers were very high! 
I'm so thankful for this SM and all the advice. If I didn't get the feedback from you all I would have taken what the vet said about all her other blood work being good,that she was fine and walked away knowing something wasn't right but I pushed today for this test 
So now...Lacie is on a couple of different meds and low fat diet for the next few months....no treats no nothing...this will be hard!
Thank God I could figure out how to boil rice and not burn the rice...I'm getting good at this cooking thing!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> I spoke with the vet today and asked her to do the Spec Cpl. test that Carol (Chardy) posted on my other thread. The Vet had the snap test from Idexx labs and sure enough she called me back immediately to tell me that she does indeed have pancreatitis and the numbers were very high!
> I'm so thankful for this SM and all the advice. If I didn't get the feedback from you all I would have taken what the vet said about all her other blood work being good,that she was fine and walked away knowing something wasn't right but I pushed today for this test
> So now...Lacie is on a couple of different meds and low fat diet for the next few months....no treats no nothing...this will be hard!
> Thank God I could figure out how to boil rice and not burn the rice...I'm getting good at this cooking thing!


Joanne, you are so sweet and kind and I am so proud of you for speaking up to your vet! I am so happy that Lacie will be feeling better. Big hugs :cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Joanne -- yes, one of these cases where SM really hits the nail on the head. I really believe that many of our members know a lot more than so many of the vets out there about our particular breed of dog. :huh: Not vet bashing because I know there are many exemplary ones, but one would think this presented itself pretty classically and would have called for that test. Anyway, sorry Lacie has pancreatitis but glad it was dx'd and now you can work to get her better. Sending lots of :grouphug:.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is great to know what is actually going on so Lacie can get the treatment she needs. So glad she is doing better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so glad that you talked the vet again!! So sorry that I didn't think that she had pancreatitis. When you said she played, I compared her to my Violet who wouldn't even get up when she had it! Now that you have the meds and a diagnosis, I'm sure that she'll be well soon!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So great to get a proper diagnoses. Yes SM is so helpful in a lot of issues.:thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Way to go--Vet Joanne--.:aktion033:
So happy you know what is wrong. And sounds not to be quite as bad as Deborah's poor Violet had it. That is what I thought happened too. :blink: And I am so glad Carol and Sandi mentioned that snap test. I wrote it down at time in my SM notebook (the phone). My vet always gives that look when I pull out the phone. not really, he likes that I educate myself. 

Hope she is feeling better soon. :wub: Hard to imagine she almost didn't get diagnosed soon. Prob would have gotten worse.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Boy sorry about this but thank God you pushed for the correct labs. We have to be diligent with these dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad you got it figured out! Zach is on that for his gastro and I just take one the pieces of kibble and call it a treat! Works.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So glad you found out what was wrong and now she will start feeling better. Pipper is on special urinary wet food and I do the same as Mags....I use the kibble (urinary kibble) and call it treats and he is happy with that.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I'm so glad that you talked the vet again!! So sorry that I didn't think that she had pancreatitis. When you said she played, I compared her to my Violet who wouldn't even get up when she had it! Now that you have the meds and a diagnosis, I'm sure that she'll be well soon!


Oh Deb...no worries. This little stinker was very sick on Monday but ever since I got her she's been a fighter...with a very very strong will. That's why I have a hard time telling when she is sick...she could be on her death bed but I never know.
Hopefully the low fat diet and new meds keep the flare ups away. She has been on this low fat diet plus her injections on Monday and she's still throwing up in the mornings.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Carol, Susan, Walter, Deb, Maureen, Kandis, Pat, Mag and Kathy for all the kind words. I'm so glad I can start treating her, hopefully where she's been off the last few months this will not be an on-going chronic condition!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amy had a few bouts with pancreatitis, our fault due to an occasional sausage treat... vet and to put her on meds to kick start the pancreas, and we didn't do it again, once we realized it was that occasional piece of pepperoni treat when we're making pizza...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I guess I would have to say that I am not overly surprised. This has just been going on far too long for the dots to not be connected. I am very happy that you & your baby finally knows what it is so that the underlying issue can be addressed. Often vets (like our doctors) simply look for a quick fix to symptoms. I love being part of this forum because it is a team effort together w/the vets to get to the bottom of things. WTG team SM! now get well little Lacie!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy to hear it is not more serious! Hopefully diet will control the pancreatitis. Hugs!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am sorry that Lacie has pancreatitis, but I am glad that you know what is wrong. Hopefully it is a one time thing and she will be all better very soon.
Lots of love to little Lacie! :wub:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh Joanne, sorry to hear about the pancreatitis...at least you knew better and pushed into that last test and now you know.
It's amazing hiw vets usually push you into the treatments, that are unnecessary and miss the important stuff. 
Kudos on knowing better!

Prayers for you and your little one coming your way.

Feel better soon, Lacie :smootch:.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So glad you have a diagnosis. Hope Lacie feels better soon!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I guess I would have to say that I am not overly surprised. This has just been going on far too long for the dots to not be connected. I am very happy that you & your baby finally knows what it is so that the underlying issue can be addressed. Often vets (like our doctors) simply look for a quick fix to symptoms. I love being part of this forum because it is a team effort together w/the vets to get to the bottom of things. WTG team SM! now get well little Lacie!


Sandy...you are absolutely right! WTG team SM!!! If it's wasn't for the greatest of all people here, sharing their experiences, knowledge and support I would have walked away assuming my Vet knows best! I am so so thankful for everyone here...thanks to all!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor thing, she will be better. Sending good, happy vibes


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Well thank goodness you know! Pancreatitis is very dangerous if not managed. Once I had Zoe's diagnosis I just managed it very carefully and she didn't have much trouble after that. I know all will be well....best wishes!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Joanne -- yes, one of these cases where SM really hits the nail on the head. I really believe that many of our members know a lot more than so many of the vets out there about our particular breed of dog. :huh: Not vet bashing because I know there are many exemplary ones, but one would think this presented itself pretty classically and would have called for that test. :grouphug:.


I absolutely agree! I trust our SM family to guide me in Bella's care, far more than I do my Vet. Sad but true  . Hoping for quick healing for your sweet baby.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thankyou Sherry, Kathleen, Katie, Nida, Arnela, Tammy and Bridget for all the kind words!!!
She's still throwing up early mornings so I gave her a small meal around 10 last night to see if that would help...she vomited just a tiny bit this morning...very tiny and still carries roached back shortly after her meals.
Vet said to give the meds a few weeks to kick in so I'm trying to stay positive.
Hugs to all!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Thankyou Sherry, Kathleen, Katie, Nida, Arnela, Tammy and Bridget for all the kind words!!!
> She's still throwing up early mornings so I gave her a small meal around 10 last night to see if that would help...she vomited just a tiny bit this morning...very tiny and still carries roached back shortly after her meals.
> Vet said to give the meds a few weeks to kick in so I'm trying to stay positive.
> Hugs to all!


Awwww poor girl. I hope she gets back to normal real soon.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What meds is she on? My schnauzer had chronic pancreatitis and got a variety of drugs, including an antinausea medication (pill form) that is used for humans undergoing chemotherapy. It is called ondansetron (generic name). 

You might ask your vet about that. 

We had just gotten a large supply (it is pretty expensive at regular pharmacy prices) when my dog succumbed to something else.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mss said:


> What meds is she on? My schnauzer had chronic pancreatitis and got a variety of drugs, including an antinausea medication (pill form) that is used for humans undergoing chemotherapy. It is called ondansetron (generic name).
> 
> You might ask your vet about that.
> 
> We had just gotten a large supply (it is pretty expensive at regular pharmacy prices) when my dog succumbed to something else.


They put her on famotidine for the acid in her tummy and metoclopramide to stop the vomiting and nausea though she hasn't had a bowel movement in 3 days...the vet said not to worry about it


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi glad she is on the mend. Just a note too that Jodi had to continue on his low fat diet 'forever' , and when I asked about changing it back to 'regular' food, the vet said basically he's doing well on it, there would be no need to...ie why switch. Not sure I agree but I don't want to mess with it and cause another bout. I found the 'no treats' very easy to do because just knowing how sick he could get was enough incentive to be very careful and to warn others not to give him anything. It ends up saving me lots too rather than just randomly buying treats which was adding up. He gets different fruit and veggies as treats, I asked the vet which were ok. Sometimes boiled chicken and fish, but not as a whole meal.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maglily said:


> Hi glad she is on the mend. Just a note too that Jodi had to continue on his low fat diet 'forever' , and when I asked about changing it back to 'regular' food, the vet said basically he's doing well on it, there would be no need to...ie why switch. Not sure I agree but I don't want to mess with it and cause another bout. I found the 'no treats' very easy to do because just knowing how sick he could get was enough incentive to be very careful and to warn others not to give him anything. It ends up saving me lots too rather than just randomly buying treats which was adding up. He gets different fruit and veggies as treats, I asked the vet which were ok. Sometimes boiled chicken and fish, but not as a whole meal.


Omg...I'm not into cooking at all...I hope this isn't a forever thing...I mean I will always do what's best for Lacie but forever 
Right now she can only have the boiled chicken or hamburg and rice. I never give her treats however my parents do so that's another issue I need to address.
The vet seems to think it might be the small bacteria in the raw diet and will test her in a few weeks for that.
Also...she said that the low fat diet she's on now does not have enough nutrition, vitamins ect so if I could find a very low fat, no grain dog food I could feed that in a few weeks but only after another Spec test and bacteria test.
She's looking better, more like her self but still vomiting in a.m and burping a lot, gags a bit and is constipated...this is all minor compared to last Monday.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Joanne, my grand-dog had chronic pancreatitis (he was a rescue) so do be very diligent w/diet---it is a key to health for these pups. When they start to improve it is tempting to think "all is well" but in his case this was not true. Maintaining a specific diet can become second nature as you adjust to the fact that it is best for your baby in the long haul. This has obviously been going on for a while. Remember "slow & steady" wins the race!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Hope she feels much better soon. Try using chicken tenders. Easy to cook and much lower fat than dark meat. My dog eats 1oz of chicken tender with Fromm Gold for adult small breed. The Fromm is 26% fat. Realize you cannot use the kibble until vomiting & diarrhea stopped. I buy a package of chicken tenders & freeze in baggies with only two ounces apiece.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ann, did you mean to say the Fromm is 26% protein?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

There are some very low fat prescription foods, both canned and kibble, if home cooking becomes a problem. 

When making chicken for my dog, I got skinless chicken breasts (organic when I could) and poached them, and then cut them up into small servings, freezing some to use later.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

When my Violet had pancreatitis, she ate boiled checked and rice for over a week along with these meds
Famotidine
Metronidazole Suspension
Cerenia
Tramadol
Clavamox
Zofran
Raglan 
These are the meds that I had to give her at home, she had other meds while in the hospital. She had oral and iv gastroprotectants, analgesia, anti emetics, and antibiotics. 
When she was able to eat her regular food I had to transition it very slowly. I was instructed to give her , her regular food(Fromm) the vet believes her pancreatitis was from a sudden food change. I put her on Fromm Weight Management w/out transitioning it. I thought because it was Fromm it was OK to do that. 
It took two weeks for Violet to be her old self .
Just keep following your Vets advice and she'll get well. I wouldn't wish Pancreatitis on anyone!! Very scary!! Get well soon Little Maddy!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

The Addiction we use is lower in fat (about 10% fat) than some other foods; specialty formulas like senior or weight reduction might be as well. Whatever you decide, when changing brands, you should do so very slowly.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Omg...I'm not into cooking at all...I hope this isn't a forever thing...I mean I will always do what's best for Lacie but forever
> Right now she can only have the boiled chicken or hamburg and rice. I never give her treats however my parents do so that's another issue I need to address.
> The vet seems to think it might be the small bacteria in the raw diet and will test her in a few weeks for that.
> Also...she said that the low fat diet she's on now does not have enough nutrition, vitamins ect so if I could find a very low fat, no grain dog food I could feed that in a few weeks but only after another Spec test and bacteria test.
> She's looking better, more like her self but still vomiting in a.m and burping a lot, gags a bit and is constipated...this is all minor compared to last Monday.


No I don't home cook, his regular food now is a precscription diet Royal Canin Gastrointestinal Low fat, (I'm not saying that is the best choice of food, some debate this, but he's doing well on it so I am relunctant to switch him to regular kibble). His treats include some small pieces of boiled chicken and fruit and veggies. Jodi's was an acute attack not chronic and I'm not sure how severe it was, but he was at the vets for 1-2 nites on iv.

I can't remember if he came how with any meds, if so it was only for a couple of days and 3 days of adding drops of Iris Versicolour (holiistic stuff) to his diet. And he's been ok since. I hope your's is feeling back to normal soon.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Lynn, I'm so glad you are getting this under control so Lacie can feel better!


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

I hope she continues to improve. 

I'm so glad to be a part of this forum. What a wealth of information.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Good morning everyone! Thankyou again for all the feedback, I really appreciate it.
I've been keeping a journal for months on Lacies behavior hiccuping, burping, gulping sounds and most recent lip smacking, anxieties to sleep at bedtime, occasional vomiting and most obvious roached back where I thought was LPs(the vet on call also thought so and put her on Dasuquin). All symptoms were on rare occasion, sporadically and hard for me to tell if it was all connected...I know now they were.
This morning I gave her a dose of reglan a half hour before breakfast. Within 15 minutes she was pacing, back roached and begun ringing the bell to go out. When she ran out I could see her trying to eat grass and shivering. I immediately brought her in and she shivered for about 30 minutes. I was going to take her to ER assuming another fever when it all stopped. She is fine now, ate a bit after awhile and seems like herself again.
I'm starting to wonder if this is a side effect from the reglan?
As for her diet, the vet said I would have to keep her on low fat food from now on...not sure when the dog food can be introduced, probably not anytime soon but I've been considering 
Addiction, Fromm or weruva from pet food adviser. She won't touch honest kitchen or acana...tried them.
Suggested Low Fat Dog Foods
@maggie...thx for the tip on introducing slow...I'm assuming half boiled chicken/rice half dog food, right? Please correct me if I'm wrong on what I think is going slow...
Again...one day at a time...this is only when she can have dog food if ever at all.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Reglan is used for faster gastric emptying and nausea. I think she is naucious Joanne. This is just my opinion but an ultra sound should be considered. It's just not always fat in food that is the culprit but certainly adds to the distress. Hugs to you. Xxx. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is not my intention to scare you and I think if you follow the advice of your vet this early in the game Lacie will be fine, but chronic pancreatitis can also be serious. We lost our little grand dog with it. He was a rescue so we don't know his history---he was also very tiny. He did fight well & he had good care. My friend also lost her dog with acute pancreatitis so both are serious---one is faster than the other. 
I would follow diligently your vet's instructions. If something isn't working don't hesitate going back w/questions.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> It is not my intention to scare you and I think if you follow the advice of your vet this early in the game Lacie will be fine, but chronic pancreatitis can also be serious. We lost our little grand dog with it. He was a rescue so we don't know his history---he was also very tiny. He did fight well & he had good care. My friend also lost her dog with acute pancreatitis so both are serious---one is faster than the other.
> I would follow diligently your vet's instructions. If something isn't working don't hesitate going back w/questions.


Sandy...believe me I know how serious this is!!! I'm going to give this Vet a chance...she dropped the bomb on not running the SPEC test and with my insistence and guidance from everyone here...she did and sure enough proved herself wrong. Vet said she would run it so I would have a piece of mind but NEVER has a test come back positive with such a good blood panel as Lacies did...wrong!
I'm taking this slow but each morning I wonder if the Vet should be running more test sooner rather than later...this morning wasn't good, her roached back and skittish way tells me something is def wrong!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

You might talk to your vet about discontinuing the Reglan and putting her on another anti-nausea medication. Cerenia is one, ondansetron which has a brand name of Zofran is another. I think my dog was on both at the same time for a while. 

As for food, honestly I'd suggest a prescription diet for such a sick little dog, rather than experimenting with what Dog Food Advisor suggests.

However, if your vet is recommending grain free as well as low fat, that could cause some difficulty finding one that fills the bill. (Besides Royal Canin) there is Hills ID low fat; the canned has a little grain in it according to the description on their website, but it is pretty far down the list. It looks like the kibble has more. http://www.hillspet.com/products/pd-canine-id-low-fat-canned.html


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not trying to increase your expenses but what about having another lab test to make sure her numbers are decreasing? I know in humans they give antibiotics as well as pain & nausea medications. Is she eating? How is the diarrhea? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joanne - Poor Lacie. That arched back usually means pain. I think Cerenia is often the anti nausea drug given to our dogs. Are you near Angels or Tufts in Boston? If she's had some issues along the way and now this much more serious one, it might be worth going to a vet there where the experts are. They also have nutritionists who could aid you. Just a thought to consider(after your vet didn't run that test and didn't think it was pancreatitis). With my skin child, when the pediatricians missed the boat, I went to a specialist who immediately hit the nail on the head. Praying she'll do better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Chardy said:


> Reglan is used for faster gastric emptying and nausea. I think she is naucious Joanne. This is just my opinion but an ultra sound should be considered. It's just not always fat in food that is the culprit but certainly adds to the distress. Hugs to you. Xxx.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They did an ultra sound on Violet right away to rule any obstructions . 

Praying for Maddie today.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> I'm not trying to increase your expenses but what about having another lab test to make sure her numbers are decreasing? I know in humans they give antibiotics as well as pain & nausea medications. Is she eating? How is the diarrhea?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pat...we have nothing as far as numbers to compare to. This is why I asked for the Spec test to be sent out, that would have given me an actual number as to how high they were. Snap test only shows abnormal in the high range...that could be anywhere from 400-1200...the next test will be sent out but again I have nothing to compare  she dropped the bomb on this one too!
She ate very very little last night and nothing today. She never had diarrhea, just vomiting, shaking, fever, lethargic, roached back.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Joanne - Poor Lacie. That arched back usually means pain. I think Cerenia is often the anti nausea drug given to our dogs. Are you near Angels or Tufts in Boston? If she's had some issues along the way and now this much more serious one, it might be worth going to a vet there where the experts are. They also have nutritionists who could aid you. Just a thought to consider(after your vet didn't run that test and didn't think it was pancreatitis). With my skin child, when the pediatricians missed the boat, I went to a specialist who immediately hit the nail on the head. Praying she'll do better.


Thanks susan for the prayers...arched back is pain....I know  I wanted to give the vet this week and then I will go in town or try to find a specialist a little closer but only if they come highly recommended. I'm tired of wasting my time chasing for answers...losing my patience here.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mss said:


> You might talk to your vet about discontinuing the Reglan and putting her on another anti-nausea medication. Cerenia is one, ondansetron which has a brand name of Zofran is another. I think my dog was on both at the same time for a while.
> 
> As for food, honestly I'd suggest a prescription diet for such a sick little dog, rather than experimenting with what Dog Food Advisor suggests.
> 
> However, if your vet is recommending grain free as well as low fat, that could cause some difficulty finding one that fills the bill. (Besides Royal Canin) there is Hills ID low fat; the canned has a little grain in it according to the description on their website, but it is pretty far down the list. It looks like the kibble has more. i/d® Low Fat GI Restore Canine - Canned


After this mornings dose of Reglan, she did the same, 20 minutes after dose she started shaking, acting skittish and wouldn't eat boiled chicken and rice, wanted to go out to eat grass so I called the vet and they said not to give it tonight and tomorrow morning.
I just gave her the famotidine only and she is fine, hasn't ate a thing all day but doesn't seem like she is in pain like after reglan. I will ask them tomorrow when I call back about cerenia...thank you.
Her diet will be chicken or boiled hamburg and rice for the next month or so and then I might be able to introduce dog food (she wld'nt eat the prescription food from vet)


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> They did an ultra sound on Violet right away to rule any obstructions .
> 
> Praying for Maddie today.


Deb...I asked the Vet on Saturday for an ultra sound and she said if she had a blockage she would be in a lot more pain...I will insist when I call tomorrow on one..if they don't want to do it...I'm leaving them...end of story!
It could be a possibility...I realize that...but now my vet seems like she's getting defensive with all my questions as well as her peddling backwards on the spec test that she insisted would come out negatitive.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I hope all works out for you! My Emilio, a chihuahua, has pancreatitis. I feed him California Natural Kangaroo and Red Lentil....it is grain free and min fat is 11%. He seems to be doing well on it, but each dog is different. I know how awful this is...Emilio's last flare up lasted about 3 weeks. It is so hard to see them in pain!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> I hope all works out for you! My Emilio, a chihuahua, has pancreatitis. I feed him California Natural Kangaroo and Red Lentil....it is grain free and min fat is 11%. He seems to be doing well on it, but each dog is different. I know how awful this is...Emilio's last flare up lasted about 3 weeks. It is so hard to see them in pain!


Thank you Brynn...I'm happy to hear Emilio is doing fine now. Do you know what initially caused it? I don't give Lacie anything but carrots and dehydrated chicken for treats...if at all. My parents deny giving her treats...not sure I believe that.
Did they do an ultra sound right away? What about pain meds?


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

He has never had an ultrasound. They diagnosed him off blood tests, once it was a snap test but the other times it was testing his amylase or lipase (I have horrible memory). His original vet gave him Tramadol for pain, but the second vet gave him Famotadine and another pain pill that was 1 every 24 hours. Gosh I'm sorry I can't remember the name, it was about 8 months ago he had his last attack. I know I looked up the drug and some people had said their dogs had gotten very sick on that pain pill, but it worked great for Emilio. It was chewable. 

At first we gave it every 24 hours, then after a few days we were able to extend it by a couple of hours, then more and more till he finally didn't need it. 

I think someone gave him something fatty and won't admit to it. They know now, if anyone gives him treats, and he has an attack, they will pay the vet bill! 

ETA: I looked up chewable pain meds in dogs and I believe it was Deramaxx..I'm almost sure of it. On reviews though some people have claimed it killed their dogs! For Emilio is worked wonderfully.

I originally put him on Solid Gold Hundenflocken (sp?) Adult Maintenance dog food because the fat was only 6%. About 3 months ago I switched to the California Natural and he has done well. As long as we are very careful and ONLY feed kibble and low fat treats (green beans, fruit, etc) he seems ok....knock on wood!

His first attack he was about 3 years old and has probably had 4 episodes since..he is now 6. 

If you want, I can call the vet and ask what it was. I don't go to that vet anymore because when Misha had her BAT done and is was VERY slightly elevated, the vet panicked me by saying it was extremely high and she had liver shunt and needed ultrasound immediately. All wrong! So hard to find a good vet!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> He has never had an ultrasound. They diagnosed him off blood tests, once it was a snap test but the other times it was testing his amylase or lipase (I have horrible memory). His original vet gave him Tramadol for pain, but the second vet gave him Famotadine and another pain pill that was 1 every 24 hours. Gosh I'm sorry I can't remember the name, it was about 8 months ago he had his last attack. I know I looked up the drug and some people had said their dogs had gotten very sick on that pain pill, but it worked great for Emilio. It was chewable.
> 
> At first we gave it every 24 hours, then after a few days we were able to extend it by a couple of hours, then more and more till he finally didn't need it.
> 
> ...


Ok...so that is the next test my vet wants to run (amylase& lipase) with the spec test but in 2 weeks. The reglan is to stop her vomiting, if she is doing good tomorrow morning without it they said I could stop altogether or try something new.
Thank you for offering to make the call...no need. I will ask for the tramadol and see what they think...
Bookmarked your food...for when the time is right 
I'm really struggling with this whole vet thing. My vet is suppose to be one of the best locally and I'm not getting that feeling at all. If I have to jump around to get answers, I will but I'm afraid of the same thing happening...the guessing game.
Thx for your time...I truly appreciate it!


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I know, I cannot seem to find a vet I trust! Dr. Dodds is about 45 minutes from me and she has a holistic vet she works alongside that I may have to start using, but 45 minutes away is quite a distance in an emergency!

I think the med was called Deramaxx, and the reviews claimed that some dogs had died from using it, but it really helped my Emilio. Scary, darned if you do and darned if you don't.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got back from the vet with Lacie. Good news...X-ray shows no blockage however they were going to admit her because she was very dehydrated, fever at 104.3 and tummy is in pain. We decided that she be treated on out patient basis for tonight and if she doesn't improve when I bring her back tomorrow night for more treatment they will have to keep her for at least 4 days. Tonight they gave her a shot of cerenia, tramadol and polyflex(antibiotic) and 2 bags of saline...plz say a prayer for my little one...it will be rough going if I have to leave her tomorrow night.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

:heart: Joanne, I hope the antibiotic turns this around. You have our prayers as always.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry she's not better, I had to leave my dog at the vet's without any warning when I brought him in, but it was a relief because I knew it was what he needed at the time. I hope she's doing better by tomorrow but if needed, overnighting at the vets helps him get better that much sooner. That's great there's no blockage.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> I just got back from the vet with Lacie. Good news...X-ray shows no blockage however they were going to admit her because she was very dehydrated, fever at 104.3 and tummy is in pain. We decided that she be treated on out patient basis for tonight and if she doesn't improve when I bring her back tomorrow night for more treatment they will have to keep her for at least 4 days. Tonight they gave her a shot of cerenia, tramadol and polyflex(antibiotic) and 2 bags of saline...plz say a prayer for my little one...it will be rough going if I have to leave her tomorrow night.


Oh Joanne, when did this happen?! :shocked:
I was out today - Charlie had a comprehensive exam - and I just read the thread again wondering, what all members talk about....I had no idea Lacie was not feeling well. I thought she was improving.
Please know, that you and your precious baby are in my prayers every single day rayer:.

I wish I could give you a hug. It must be so frustrating going back and forth and all those tests and vet visits....ugh. Do you have any holistic vet nearby? We have this tiny pet store here with all natural food, hard to find food and kibble, etc and the owner has a holistic vet there 4 times a week.
If you want, I can ask for the number and you could consult with him as well. He's the sweetest guy ever. He has 4-5 Great Danes - all former bone cancer patients doomed to die. He adopted them and they are all about 10-12 years old, which is pretty great considering their breed and prognosis.
He may be at least able to give you some guidance and suggestions about the natural approach. I don't mean you shouldn't do a regular treatment, but some natural help wouldn't hurt, I think.
Let me know, so I can find out the phone number and the best time for you to call.

Hugs and kisses for both of you,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Thinking of you! Tonight Misha vomited twice and doesn't seem to feel well....It is always such a worry! 

Keep us updated! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh so sorry. I'm glad they put her on antibiotics. They probably wanted to keep her for they could give her IV antibiotics which work faster than orally and easier on the tummy. Too bad the vet was not more proactive in Lacies care from the first. My vet usually calls the next day for a report of dogs condition. I hope the pain meds are working well. If she is not markedly better by morning then take her back to your vet or for a second opinion. Just a reminder when visiting a vet always ask for copies of any labs they do. That way if going for a second opinion or end up at another vet you have them. I have a notebook of all Cody's vet visits & information. Wish they'd allow owner to stay with their pets like they do for children in hospitals. She should get better since now on antibiotic.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> Oh so sorry. I'm glad they put her on antibiotics. They probably wanted to keep her for they could give her IV antibiotics which work faster than orally and easier on the tummy. Too bad the vet was not more proactive in Lacies care from the first. My vet usually calls the next day for a report of dogs condition. I hope the pain meds are working well. If she is not markedly better by morning then take her back to your vet or for a second opinion. Just a reminder when visiting a vet always ask for copies of any labs they do. That way if going for a second opinion or end up at another vet you have them. I have a notebook of all Cody's vet visits & information. Wish they'd allow owner to stay with their pets like they do for children in hospitals. She should get better since now on antibiotic.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
:goodpost:

I agree with Pat...I'm going to ask my vet for copies of Charlie's tests. 
The vets never give any copies to me, but I guess it's because I never asked.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry that Lacie isn't feeling better. I know what you're going through! I too felt relief when they admitted Violet . I knew that she was getting around the clock care. I'll be praying that this all turns around and she'll get well real soon. I have everything , all tests and even a disc with her ultra sound from my vet and the hospital that worked with my vet to treat Violet. I was so pleased with the care that they gave her that I sent them a big arrangement of Edible Fruit. I feel that they took excellent care of her.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Oh Joanne, when did this happen?! :shocked:
> I was out today - Charlie had a comprehensive exam - and I just read the thread again wondering, what all members talk about....I had no idea Lacie was not feeling well. I thought she was improving.
> Please know, that you and your precious baby are in my prayers every single day rayer:.
> 
> ...


Thank you Katie...you are so kind! We just go back from the vets and Lacie seems to be doing better today...she once again had the works, saline, meds, temp was gone and no more shaking. The good news is that she didn't have to stay tonight but I will have to bring her back for the next 2 days for the works.
I do have a holistic Vet nearby. I think what I'm going to do is bring her back to acupunture to boost her immunity and improve her organ function. I took her for over a year when I first got her and it did wonders for her 
Thank you for offering to make the call...I really appreciate it!
Hugs to you and Charlie...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Chardy said:


> :heart: Joanne, I hope the antibiotic turns this around. You have our prayers as always.


Thank you Carol!
Xx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear Lacie felt better today.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maglily said:


> I'm sorry she's not better, I had to leave my dog at the vet's without any warning when I brought him in, but it was a relief because I knew it was what he needed at the time. I hope she's doing better by tomorrow but if needed, overnighting at the vets helps him get better that much sooner. That's great there's no blockage.


Thx Brenda...I was prepared to leave Lacie if need be but she's seems to be doing a bit better today...I'm so thankful...And I'm praying tomorrow will be even better!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Thinking of you! Tonight Misha vomited twice and doesn't seem to feel well....It is always such a worry!
> 
> Keep us updated! Hope it all goes well!


Oh No! How is Misha today? I hope she's feeling better. She will be in my prayers tonight with Lacie...hugs!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> Oh so sorry. I'm glad they put her on antibiotics. They probably wanted to keep her for they could give her IV antibiotics which work faster than orally and easier on the tummy. Too bad the vet was not more proactive in Lacies care from the first. My vet usually calls the next day for a report of dogs condition. I hope the pain meds are working well. If she is not markedly better by morning then take her back to your vet or for a second opinion. Just a reminder when visiting a vet always ask for copies of any labs they do. That way if going for a second opinion or end up at another vet you have them. I have a notebook of all Cody's vet visits & information. Wish they'd allow owner to stay with their pets like they do for children in hospitals. She should get better since now on antibiotic.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pat..my vets on holiday so I asked for the vet with the most experience to see her...not the newbie who treated her ear last month...bad experience.
This Vet has been awesome, nice demeanor, very relaxed but treats aggressively if need be...in Lacies case, it was the right thing to do. She seems to be doing better this morning and even better tonight...no temp and doesn't seem as much in pain...I'm so happy.
I have been getting all her records as I go just in case I wanted to leave but now I will do this regardless... Just 2 more visits back to vets and then they will give me meds to continue at home...yea!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm happy that Lacie is feeling a bit better and you didn't have to leave her. Walking away and leaving them behind is so hard to do.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm so sorry that Lacie isn't feeling better. I know what you're going through! I too felt relief when they admitted Violet . I knew that she was getting around the clock care. I'll be praying that this all turns around and she'll get well real soon. I have everything , all tests and even a disc with her ultra sound from my vet and the hospital that worked with my vet to treat Violet. I was so pleased with the care that they gave her that I sent them a big arrangement of Edible Fruit. I feel that they took excellent care of her.


Thanks Deb...it's a better day for sure. Lacie seems a bit more like her self and not so much in pain. Still dehydrating and not eating much at all but no fever, shaking...I have a good feeling this is what she needed...thx again!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> I'm happy that Lacie is feeling a bit better and you didn't have to leave her. Walking away and leaving them behind is so hard to do.


Thanks Kathy...it would have killed me if I had to leave her for the week...they would have had to admit me with her


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad she is doing better


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Joanne, I just remembered I wanted to suggest a natural supplement from Organic Pet Superfoods - IMMUNITY. Here's the link - [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Organic-Pet-Superfood-Immunity/dp/B004EKCHHG[/ame].

It's sold on many websites and Pet Supplies Plus stores carry it, too.
It has 5 star reviews and my friend, who has a Lab with a cancer swears it saved her baby's life.
I'm going to get it on Friday for Charlie.....it has "magic mushrooms" - natural Cordyceps, which boosts the immune system 500 times more, than anything I know. My Grandma has a chronic pancreatitis and she's been using human Cordyceps for 12 years now - she's doing GREAT. Her doses of meds went down in half of what she was taking at the beginning.

I think it's worth a try. It won't mess up the regular treatment and I'm pretty sure Lacie would greatly benefit from it.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Joanne, I am so glad that she seems to be better - baby steps.
Continued good thoughts and prayers for Lacie, and for you too. I know you must be so worried.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So glad she is better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Charlie'sMom said:


> Joanne, I just remembered I wanted to suggest a natural supplement from Organic Pet Superfoods - IMMUNITY. Here's the link - Amazon.com: Organic Pet Superfood - Immunity: Pet Supplies.
> 
> It's sold on many websites and Pet Supplies Plus stores carry it, too.
> It has 5 star reviews and my friend, who has a Lab with a cancer swears it saved her baby's life.
> ...


Katie...I have immunity already :thumbsup: however you might want to PM Crystal (crystal&zoe) who I bought it from. She told me I should have a blood panel done first before starting this and I only gave it for one month only...thereafter only after a surgery and not on a regular basis. I gave it to Lacie when I stopped her acupuncture and swim therapy for a little boost!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you Mags, Kathleen and Pat for the continued good thoughts...can't report yet today....the princess is still sound asleep


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am do glad Lacie is doing better.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sdubose said:


> I am do glad Lacie is doing better.


Thank you. I appreciate it. It's going real slow but she's getting better a tiny bit each day


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our Chase is 10 years old and has pancreatitis and colitis for 8 years. He has been on Prescription Diet z/d canned and dry. He can eat nothing else, and I do mean nothing! His treats are the dry kibbles of z/d.
He is as healthy as can be.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

theboyz said:


> Our Chase is 10 years old and has pancreatitis and colitis for 8 years. He has been on Prescription Diet z/d canned and dry. He can eat nothing else, and I do mean nothing! His treats are the dry kibbles of z/d.
> He is as healthy as can be.


That's good to hear and very encouraging! Once Lacie gets retested with another Spec test she will have to be on low fat, no grain, no treat diet as well...for ever from what the Vet said and hopefully she will not have another relapse...anything to keep her healthy.
So glad to hear Chase has done so well!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Joanne, Hope that little Lacie is doing well now that you found out what was going wrong with her. Sorry I haven't been on much................ just know that I am thinking of you both!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Hey Joanne, Hope that little Lacie is doing well now that you found out what was going wrong with her. Sorry I haven't been on much................ just know that I am thinking of you both!


Awe Janene...we certainly DO miss you! Thanks for thinking of us...we always think of you too! Xx


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear she's doing better each day.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Joanne-sorry I've been swamped here this week. So glad she getting better. The whole new diet is a pain. Sammie may need one too soon. 
:wub::wub:


----------

